# Possible de synchroniser podcast sur Apple TV?



## stéphane83 (22 Mars 2013)

Salut,
Avec la nouvelle version podcast je peux synchroniser mes abonnements entre appareils iOS mais concernant l'Apple tv mes abonnements ne s'affichent pas.
La synchro n'est pas encore effective sur l'Apple tv?
Merci.
Excusez moi je découvre ces contenus


----------



## Lauange (23 Mars 2013)

Oui, ça fonctionne parfaitement sur la mienne (j'utilise surtout des podcast video)


----------



## stéphane83 (23 Mars 2013)

Je veux dire via icloud sans allumer le partage comme sur les autres appareils?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h19 ----------

Quand j'ajoute un abonnement sur mon ipad il apparait sur l'iphone dans l'application podcast mais sur l'apple tv il faut activer le partage via itunes non?


----------

